# Remote Working for UK Company from Dubai



## jamMan

I'm moving to Dubai from the UK in August, when my wife takes up her new job, and I'm currently trying to presuade my UK employer that I can successfully and easily work remotely from Dubai.

My questions, I guess, are:
1) is there anyone currently doing this?
2) what are the UAE internet connections like and would they support a remote connection back to the UK on a daily basis?
3) what is the UK tax situation?

I think it would be easy to do as all I need is a telephone and web connection to keep in touch with the UK office but it would be interesting to see if others are doing it.


----------



## fcjb1970

I think the situation is a bit more complicated that you are making it out to be. First off, how is your visa going to be setup? If your wife sponsors you, then officially I do not believe you are allowed to work in the UAE, even it if it is remote (whether you would be caught is a different question).

At least in the USA in that situation your income is not foreign earned. You are working for a UK company and paid in the UK. The fact that you are physically located elsewhere does not really make a difference.

Logistics are not going to be an issue, internet speed is fine. More than adequate bandwidth to run remote desktop to your UK location and file copy would be fine for documents.


----------



## /dev/null

You could setup your own company in the UAE and have your old company pay you as a third party consultant. I have heard the setup can be as cheap as 4,500 GBP.


----------



## jamMan

Thanks, that's really interesting. The visa issue is confusing, it seems to pertain to actual work in UAE but would remote working fall in to that category, as the work is not in UAE and I'm just physically there? The official websites are quite difficult to follow and find out information on, are there other information sources on this?


----------



## loulou111

I'm really interested in this post too, I'm in the same situation as you JamMan. My husband is moving to Dubai in July and I plan to follow in August. I ideally would like to continue working for the UK company I currently work for, and who have agreed for me to do so, but I just on't know about the implications on having a spouse visa and if this is allowed? 

Can anyone give us any advice/help?

Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger

fcjb1970 said:


> At least in the USA in that situation your income is not foreign earned. You are working for a UK company and paid in the UK. The fact that you are physically located elsewhere does not really make a difference.



You sure? The last time I did this I claimed "physical presence", worked for a US company and was paid to a US bank and was tax exempt. The work being done would be in Dubai, not the US.


----------



## loulou111

Hi JamMan
Have you had any success with getting an answer as to whether or not you're able to work remotely? I'm really interested in hearing. 
Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

jamMan said:


> I'm moving to Dubai from the UK in August, when my wife takes up her new job, and I'm currently trying to presuade my UK employer that I can successfully and easily work remotely from Dubai.
> 
> My questions, I guess, are:
> 1) is there anyone currently doing this?
> 2) what are the UAE internet connections like and would they support a remote connection back to the UK on a daily basis?
> 3) what is the UK tax situation?
> 
> I think it would be easy to do as all I need is a telephone and web connection to keep in touch with the UK office but it would be interesting to see if others are doing it.


I did this myself when I first moved to Dubai many years ago, so it is possible.

Internet is fine, just pay for decent bandwidth. 

Tax wise - provided the work is carried out outside of the UK, you can be deemed UK non-resident (subject to standard conditions) and be paid offshore. It's best that you are a contractor (so effectively self-employed) and invoice them for payment so it can be paid gross.

There is the issue of a residency visa, but if your wife is in a decent paying job, then she can sponsor you. Her company PRO should be able to sort that out.


----------



## Macek

Hi, 

I am using ISL Online for Remote Access and Teamhangout for meetings and it works fine.

Sometimes I have some issus with internet, but you can't do a lot regarding that and I have noticed that if someone calls me on my mobile phone here is ok, but if he calls me on the home phone the sound becomes horrible...  Anyway, it works


----------



## jamMan

Hi Macek,

That's really helpful and I'll check out Team Hangout. I've been looking at Join Me and LogMeIn to see if they can work easily but some of their services are paid for.

jamMan


----------



## jamMan

Thanks Elphaba, I've been checking out Etisalat and will get the best possible intenet I can from them.

On the UK tax side, I've sent HMRC a P85 form so I can be deemed a non-resident and earn with no UK tax deductions; so far it seems relatively simple but I'll have to see how it goes over the first few months.


----------



## Macek

jamMan said:


> Hi Macek,
> 
> That's really helpful and I'll check out Team Hangout. I've been looking at Join Me and LogMeIn to see if they can work easily but some of their services are paid for.
> 
> jamMan



Hehe, links:

remote work: Remote Desktop, Remote Access, Live Chat and Web Conferencing | ISL Online
videoconferencing, can be used with Facebook: Team Hangout

bye


----------



## Macek

Do you guys also have problems when calling from/to UAE from/to EU? The sound is terrible. Slightly better is when using cellular phone instead of the wired one... using videoconferencing is OK for meetings/discussions but not for e.g. just arranging a meeting...


----------



## suzimack

jamMan said:


> Thanks Elphaba, I've been checking out Etisalat and will get the best possible intenet I can from them.
> 
> On the UK tax side, I've sent HMRC a P85 form so I can be deemed a non-resident and earn with no UK tax deductions; so far it seems relatively simple but I'll have to see how it goes over the first few months.


I don't think you can be paid by a UK company and not pay tax. Isn't there a section on the form which asks are you going to be carrying out work for a UK company?


----------



## Macek

Apart ISL Online and Teamhangout is also any other option for budget calling in a classical way?


----------



## saraswat

*Couple of Alternatives*



Macek said:


> Apart ISL Online and Teamhangout is also any other option for budget calling in a classical way?


Skype is what I use, best option IMHO, clearer and much more cost effective. Trying to call a landline from Skype is blocked here in the UAE, unless you live in Dubai internet city. For team meetings/conferences look into TeamViewer.


----------



## Macek

saraswat said:


> Skype is what I use, best option IMHO, clearer and much more cost effective. Trying to call a landline from Skype is blocked here in the UAE, unless you live in Dubai internet city. For team meetings/conferences look into TeamViewer.


Thnx saraswat. I agree regarding Skype, but the issue is exactly landline call and I am not in DIC  Do you know any other solution?

Regarding online meetings I have used TeamViewer, but you can't neither import any slides, powerpoints etc, so for that basic kind of usage is Skype much better, for online meetings I still prefer ISL Online.


----------



## jamMan

suzimack said:


> I don't think you can be paid by a UK company and not pay tax. Isn't there a section on the form which asks are you going to be carrying out work for a UK company?


Hi Suzimack,

I've had this confirmed by HMRC and they have advised my UK company of new tax codes, so I'm now being treated as a non-resident and with a subsequent increase in net pay, . The form to complete is a P85.

The only provisio is that I'm still paying UK national insurance for the time when I go back to the UK.


----------



## saraswat

Macek said:


> Thnx saraswat. I agree regarding Skype, but the issue is exactly landline call and I am not in DIC  Do you know any other solution?
> 
> Regarding online meetings I have used TeamViewer, but you can't neither import any slides, powerpoints etc, so for that basic kind of usage is Skype much better, for online meetings I still prefer ISL Online.


Check your private message inbox.


----------



## Macek

Could you provide me any link with more info?

Thnx!




jamMan said:


> Hi Suzimack,
> 
> I've had this confirmed by HMRC and they have advised my UK company of new tax codes, so I'm now being treated as a non-resident and with a subsequent increase in net pay, . The form to complete is a P85.
> 
> The only provisio is that I'm still paying UK national insurance for the time when I go back to the UK.


----------



## jamMan

Macek said:


> Could you provide me any link with more info?
> 
> Thnx!


Hi Macek,

Here is a link to the UK HMRC website HM Revenue & Customs: Income Tax when leaving the UK, the key thing for determining whether you can earn without UK tax deductions is the definition of UK residency and the HMRC details it. You submit a P85 form to HMRC and if they agree that you are non-resident then no UK tax will be deducted. The full 50 page guide can be quite complex but the essence of it is your UK residence status, you can always give HMRC a phone; they were very helpful for me.

James.


----------



## Macek

Hi, is true that all landline phones are working via voip, and that is the reason of their bad quality? What about mobile phones? I am still searching for an appropriate classic contact for partners contacting me from UK


----------



## georgecampbell

UAE Internet connections are good and as you will be working remotely, you can use various remote support tools such as LogMeIn, GoSupportNow, RHUB, Bomgar etc.


----------



## AbiJ

Hi Guys, 

I know this is an old message but this currently applies to my husband. What was the end result where you able to continue to work from the U.K. remotely. I would love to hear your thoughts. 

Thank you!!


----------



## FrenchKiss

AbiJ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I know this is an old message but this currently applies to my husband. What was the end result where you able to continue to work from the U.K. remotely. I would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thank you!!


Hello,

Yes you (he) can technically work remotely from Dubai.
Ideally, it’s better to be resident here for obvious reasons. There are many ways to achieve this legally.

Cheers


----------



## abudhabiexpat2021

Sorry, I know this is an old thread but this currently applies to my husband! Can he work remotely for a UK company if I have sponsored him for a visa? In Abu Dhabi


----------



## FrenchKiss

abudhabiexpat2021 said:


> Sorry, I know this is an old thread but this currently applies to my husband! Can he work remotely for a UK company if I have sponsored him for a visa? In Abu Dhabi


He can only work for a UK company if he has a remote working visa. You sponsoring him doesn’t allow him to do so, it’s a different kind of visa altogether.








Work remotely from Dubai | Business in Dubai


Do you want to mix business with pleasure in Dubai? With a new one-year virtual working programme, you can live and work by the beach.




www.visitdubai.com


----------



## Stevesolar

FrenchKiss said:


> He can only work for a UK company if he has a remote working visa. You sponsoring him doesn’t allow him to do so, it’s a different kind of visa altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work remotely from Dubai | Business in Dubai
> 
> 
> Do you want to mix business with pleasure in Dubai? With a new one-year virtual working programme, you can live and work by the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.visitdubai.com


Hi,
I don’t think this is quite right.
Firstly the link that you sent is for a remote working visa in Dubai - which allows somebody to get a Dubai visa - which would allow them to live and get bank account, rent contract, local SIM etc. - whilst working remotely for an overseas company.
If somebody is living in Abu Dhabi and is sponsored by their wife - then I don’t see any reason why they cannot work remotely for a UK company - without needing any other UAE permissions.
This is assuming that they are not interacting with UAE companies - but are working remotely and interacting with the company and their clients/suppliers in the UK - via phone, email & internet.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS

Stevesolar said:


> If somebody is living in Abu Dhabi and is sponsored by their wife - then I don’t see any reason why they cannot work remotely for a UK company - without needing any other UAE permissions.
> This is assuming that they are not interacting with UAE companies - but are working remotely and interacting with the company and their clients/suppliers in the UK - via phone, email & internet.
> Cheers
> Steve


I would echo this .... the key part as Steve has mentioned is that there must be absolutely no business activity in the UAE.


----------



## Azidano

Bumping this thread as this has recently become my situation.

Wife is working as a teacher in Dubai, I currently have my Residence Visa sponsored by her but I am working as an employee for a UK Organisation so although I am at 'home' in Dubai, all my workis related to the UK (the company is like TfL (Transport for London) so definitely no business conducted in the UAE. They are telling me that they need to look into my working situation a bit more I suspect because of the "MUHREM / NOT ALLOWED TO WORK" bit on my Visa stamp. Now they have that Remote Working Visa, but I won't be able to get that approved since my net monthly income (including taxes) will not be more than the $5000 that they require for it.

Was hoping to get some clarification on what to expect or some options to stay with my wife, as she is unable to travel on flights at the moment.


----------



## UKMS

Azidano said:


> Bumping this thread as this has recently become my situation.
> 
> Wife is working as a teacher in Dubai, I currently have my Residence Visa sponsored by her but I am working as an employee for a UK Organisation so although I am at 'home' in Dubai, all my workis related to the UK (the company is like TfL (Transport for London) so definitely no business conducted in the UAE. They are telling me that they need to look into my working situation a bit more I suspect because of the "MUHREM / NOT ALLOWED TO WORK" bit on my Visa stamp. Now they have that Remote Working Visa, but I won't be able to get that approved since my net monthly income (including taxes) will not be more than the $5000 that they require for it.
> 
> Was hoping to get some clarification on what to expect or some options to stay with my wife, as she is unable to travel on flights at the moment.


As you mention there is now a remote working visa but that is really intended for people moving here specifically to work remotely but have no visa, although your scenario would also fit their intention (aside of not meeting salary) . I think your main challenge is making your UK employer happy. Some might say who will know but its whether you are happy to take that risk. The other thing that springs to mind, I don't know if you just gave TfL as an example but if you are working for a government entity, the perception of this may not sit well with UAE authorities even if it is only a perception.


----------



## Azidano

Thanks for the super fast response.

I did give TfL as an example, but the organisation I work for is pretty much the same thing in terms of a public entity.

What do you recommend in terms of kerping them happy?

Is it worth going to somebody in the UAE to give me some professional advice on my options? My gross salary is above the threshold, but my net (after taxes) is not.


----------



## UKMS

Azidano said:


> Thanks for the super fast response.
> 
> I did give TfL as an example, but the organisation I work for is pretty much the same thing in terms of a public entity.
> 
> What do you recommend in terms of kerping them happy?
> 
> Is it worth going to somebody in the UAE to give me some professional advice on my options? My gross salary is above the threshold, but my net (after taxes) is not.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Fahmeed Farooq


Firstly I’m only giving my practical thoughts  

when I say keeping your employer happy I mean now that you have gone down the road of telling them I’d be transparent in what you are doing and they will either be happy or not.
For me personally I wouldn’t want to sit in the UAE working for an org connected with UK government without anyone knowing here because of the perception. But that could just be me being ultra cautious.

if you can get some advice about the remote working visa all the better.


----------



## Azidano

UKMS said:


> Firstly I’m only giving my practical thoughts
> 
> when I say keeping your employer happy I mean now that you have gone down the road of telling them I’d be transparent in what you are doing and they will either be happy or not.
> For me personally I wouldn’t want to sit in the UAE working for an org connected with UK government without anyone knowing here because of the perception. But that could just be me being ultra cautious.
> 
> if you can get some advice about the remote working visa all the better.


Who can i get this advice from you reckon?


----------

